

WePay (YC S'09) CEO Bill Clerico discusses outlook for online payments - nikhilpandit
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73106008/

======
pbreit
Will be interesting to see where WePay goes. Group payments is a small
category. Tickets and stores are pretty crowded. The bank relationship could
be a helper or a hindrance.

Compare to Square which is flying with one brilliant idea.

~~~
jolan
I'd guess subscription management would be next.

------
lclaude01
From my phone conversation with Wepay's saleforce, they are moving away from
"group pay" and focusing on the "business space" created by the "hate of
Paypall".

